# Triple Parallel Coil Build 26



## Alex (26/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/14)

Alex said:


>



Very cool build!

Rip seems so stoked on the g plat wire. 

Note to self: stop watching his videos because all I want now is to get a plume veil and make it bottom fed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (4/8/14)

holy moly


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

@Yiannaki I remember some thing about G-plat wires containing unsafe amounts of manganese, terrible for health

Reactions: Like 1


----------

